# Trip to NC



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll be in Holly Ridge, NC on Saturday the 3rd and Sunday the 4th. If anyone is interested I have available:
Phelsuma laticauda
Phelsuma sundbergi ladiguensis
Phelsuma abbotti chekei

and also Repashy 4oz bags:
Day Gecko MRP $9.88
Crested Gecko MRP $9.88
Calcium Plus $9.88
Vitamin A Plus $9.88
Bug Burger $7.99
Super Pig $14.98

Hit me up if you are interested in anything. 

If anyone in the area keeps Phelsuma and has some available, let me know too!

Adam
404-936-7280


----------

